# Taoiseach got 100% tracker mortgage, why was i refused tracker with 100% mortgage?



## verywhys (5 Feb 2019)

When I went to get my mortgage, the mortgage application was for a tracker mortgage. I was refused the tracker because I wanted a 100% mortgage. How does the Taoiseach have a 100% tracker mortgage?.....https://www.irishtimes.com/news/pol...t-100-tracker-mortgage-for-40-years-1.3367170


----------



## RedOnion (5 Feb 2019)

verywhys said:


> I was refused the tracker because I wanted a 100% mortgage


Was it the same bank and year?


----------



## verywhys (5 Feb 2019)

Good question....Do you know what bank and year it was possible to get 100% tracker mortgage?


----------



## Palerider (5 Feb 2019)

Were you a Doctor or a professional on a solid upwards earning curve, ?, if you were you should have got it at that time.

The professionals always got some preferential treatment on the basis the Banks were trying to build a long term relationship, it goes back to attracting students from University.

I do not know when he got his mortgage but when the 100% mortgages first arrived thanks to First Active they were aimed at professionals only and he would have qualified, the tracker was incidental at that time, trackers were offered alongside variable and fixed as alternatives, the idea of Banks offering customers tracker rates is a little disingenuous.

Only the savvy recognised trackers as the value they turned out to be.


----------



## verywhys (5 Feb 2019)

So I take it there was no mortgage rules that prevented someone getting a 100% tracker mortgage?

All I know is that I wanted the tracker mortgage and I was advised that this was not possible with a 100% mortgage.....

Here's silly old me thinking that all customers should be treated equally.....??


----------



## RedOnion (5 Feb 2019)

verywhys said:


> All I know is that I wanted the tracker mortgage and I was advised that this was not possible with a 100% mortgage.....


Did the bank that you applied for offer 100% at tracker rates? And did you meet their lending criteria at the time?

If not, this thread is just a rant.


----------



## verywhys (5 Feb 2019)

I was with AIB, I don't know if they did offer 100% tracker mortgages......that is what I was hoping to find out? 
Has anyone else out there been on a 100% tracker mortgage with AIB? Where can I find this information?


----------



## huskerdu (5 Feb 2019)

verywhys said:


> Here's silly old me thinking that all customers should be treated equally.....??



No, it's never been the case that mortgage providers dot have to offer the same products to all customer.
There is always lending criteria based on your income ( and estimation of future income) , the value of the property, your ability to repay.

All you know is that you were told that you couldn't get a tracker 100% mortgage.


----------



## Mucker Man (5 Feb 2019)

I got a 100% tracker (ECB +0.6%) with Ulster Bank at the end of 2007.


----------



## PGF2016 (5 Feb 2019)

verywhys said:


> So I take it there was no mortgage rules that prevented someone getting a 100% tracker mortgage?
> 
> All I know is that I wanted the tracker mortgage and I was advised that this was not possible with a 100% mortgage.....
> 
> Here's silly old me thinking that all customers should be treated equally.....??



It is silly to think all customers should be treated equally. What you're offered should be dependent on your circumstances. 

I got a 100% tracker with PTSB in 2006. I'm not the Taoiseach. They're not available now.


----------



## verywhys (5 Feb 2019)

Is the same lending criteria not meant to apply to everyone? .... sure your income and circumstances could be different but is it not the same lending criteria that determines whether or not you are given the loan?


----------



## RedOnion (5 Feb 2019)

verywhys said:


> I was with AIB, I don't know if they did offer 100% tracker mortgages......that is what I was hoping to find out?


It took long enough to get to the question!

I don't believe AIB ever offered 100% LTV trackers.

Several other banks did.


----------



## RedOnion (5 Feb 2019)

verywhys said:


> Is the same lending criteria not meant to apply to everyone? .... sure your income and circumstances could be different


That's the definition of lending criteria...


----------



## verywhys (5 Feb 2019)

Apologies for not being clear.....so i take it the Taoiseach ain't with AIB


----------



## verywhys (5 Feb 2019)

So what i take from this so far is the following:

Every bank have their own lending criteria

PTSB offered 100% tracker mortgage in 2007
Ulster Bank offered 100% tracker mortgage in 2006
AIB never offered 100% tracker mortgage...or did they?
Bank of Ireland - did they?
KBC - did they?


----------



## RedOnion (5 Feb 2019)

You're missing several lenders from your table.


----------



## Delboy (5 Feb 2019)

RedOnion said:


> You're missing several lenders from your table.


Yeah, where's Irish Nationwide


----------



## RedOnion (5 Feb 2019)

Delboy said:


> Yeah, where's Irish Nationwide


I never thought of them! 

I was thinking more about Danske and BOSI, both of which did actively offer 100% tracker mortgages.


----------



## verywhys (5 Feb 2019)

RedOnion said:


> You're missing several lenders from your table.


sorry bout that....

So what i take from this so far is the following:

Every bank have their own lending criteria

PTSB offered 100% tracker mortgage in 2007

Ulster Bank offered 100% tracker mortgage in 2006

AIB never offered 100% tracker mortgage...or did they?

Bank of Ireland - did they?

KBC - did they?

Irish Nationwide - did they?

Danske Bank - offered 100% tracker mortgage, year?

Bank of Scotland Ireland - offered 100% tracker mortgage, year?

any other...?


----------



## so-crates (5 Feb 2019)

verywhys said:


> Is the same lending criteria not meant to apply to everyone? .... sure your income and circumstances could be different but is it not the same lending criteria that determines whether or not you are given the loan?



"Lending criteria" is not the same thing as outcome. Just because you apply the same lending criteria to two different applicants does not mean that they will be offered the same deal. It means that the deal they are offered is based on what their circumstances are. The salient question is were your circumstances the same as Leo Varadkar's in 2007? If they were and you were applying to the same lender and you were treated differently, then you might have an argument.


----------



## huskerdu (5 Feb 2019)

Its not clear to me what this table will prove. 

You applied to a bank that didn't offer 100% tracker mortgages at that time, or only offered them  to certain customers who met a particular criteria. 

The fact that a different customer was offered one, by a bank at some other time is not really all that relevant.


----------



## HarryPD (5 Feb 2019)

My partner got a 100% tracker with AIB in 2005 as a FTB for a new-build apartment, drew down mortgage Sept 2006. So yes, AIB did give 100% trackers!!


----------



## RedOnion (5 Feb 2019)

RedOnion said:


> I don't believe AIB ever offered 100% LTV trackers.



I'll correct my own post.

In 2005, AIBs published lending criteria, FTB or otherwise, was subject to a max LTV of 92%. Anything above that was an exception to policy, and they could offer/ decline whatever rate they liked.


----------



## verywhys (6 Feb 2019)

HarryPD said:


> My partner got a 100% tracker with AIB in 2005 as a FTB for a new-build apartment, drew down mortgage Sept 2006. So yes, AIB did give 100% trackers!!



Thanks HarryPD for this info....i don’t believe our mortgage adviser was being upfront and clear on AIB’s tracker policy at the time I went to get a mortgage.


----------



## verywhys (6 Feb 2019)

What about at the same 


huskerdu said:


> Its not clear to me what this table will prove.
> 
> You applied to a bank that didn't offer 100% tracker mortgages at that time, or only offered them  to certain customers who met a particular criteria.
> 
> The fact that a different customer was offered one, by a bank at some other time is not really all that relevant.


What about at the same bank at the same time?


----------



## RedOnion (6 Feb 2019)

verywhys said:


> What about at the same bank at the same time?


When did you apply?


----------



## huskerdu (6 Feb 2019)

verywhys said:


> What about at the same
> 
> What about at the same bank at the same time?



You are not giving any information about yourself, which is your right. 
Therefore the only advice or input that anyone can give has already been said -

Bank don't have to offer all mortgage products to all categories of customers ( based on income, and projected future income)


----------



## verywhys (6 Feb 2019)

RedOnion said:


> When did you apply?


It was 2006


----------



## Gordon Gekko (6 Feb 2019)

I’d say back in 2006 the evil bankers did a Biff Tannen and stole Doc Brown’s DeLorean, travelled forward to 2019, found out who was Taoiseach, then travelled back to 2006 to give him a 100% LTV tracker mortgage while he was still just a GP purely to curry favour.

Cynical feckers...jail them all!


----------



## Sunny (7 Feb 2019)

Is this site broken?? Reading above it seems like someone is giving out that they weren't given a 100% tracker mortgage.....

Obviously, if AIB didn't give you the 100% tracker mortgage in 2006, you have a bona fide case against the broker and the bank for gross negligence. Honestly, the disgusting stories about banks will never end. I would also include the Central Bank and the Financial Regulator as parties to the lawsuit. You could try to include Bertie Ahern but I am not sure you will be able to pass the burden of proof with that one. Even though, I have no doubt that he was in on it too.

It's a well known fact that Irish courts have been bought by the banks so you better be preferred to fight for justice. Maybe create a bit of a media storm. Joe Duffy would be interested in this for sure. One rule for Leo and one rule for everyone else. Typical Ireland. I would go further than Gordon and say jail is too good for them. We need a revolution. It might be worth looking into the European Courts Of Justice route as there is no doubt your human rights have been trampled on. Talk to a good solicitor.   

Best of luck anyway.


----------



## Trackman (10 Feb 2019)

verywhys said:


> I was with AIB, I don't know if they did offer 100% tracker mortgages......that is what I was hoping to find out?
> Has anyone else out there been on a 100% tracker mortgage with AIB? Where can I find this information?



EBS offered 100% tracker mortgages in 2006


----------



## RedOnion (10 Feb 2019)

Trackman said:


> EBS offered 100% tracker mortgages in 2006


Correct, but in 2006, EBS had absolutely nothing to do with AIB.


----------



## Bronte (11 Feb 2019)

verywhys said:


> It was 2006


Nearly 13 years later you’re upset about what you were offered in a mortgage because you read an article about The Taoiseach. If he’d never got a tracker you wouldn’t be on here complaining. You signed voluntarily for the mortgage offer you received. With legal advice. This is a none problem, it’s just the press making people who want to be outraged react. 

I turned down a tracker myself as I didn’t understand them. I was also offered a 100% loan for a property when I was looking for less, I took less. One takes and decides what one finds suitable or else walks away.


----------



## Conan (11 Feb 2019)

The fact that certain Banks offered 100% mortgages does not mean they offered such to 100% of customers. All mortgage offers are based on a range of factors, not least income and ability to repay. The OP sounds like another “snowflake”, just because Leo got a 100% mortgage so should he/she. So should we all. How dare Banks distinguish between one custom and another. All for one, one for all.


----------



## verywhys (12 Feb 2019)

RedOnion said:


> Correct, but in 2006, EBS had absolutely nothing to do with AIB.


True but another one to add to the table


----------



## verywhys (12 Feb 2019)

Bronte said:


> Nearly 13 years later you’re upset about what you were offered in a mortgage because you read an article about The Taoiseach. If he’d never got a tracker you wouldn’t be on here complaining. You signed voluntarily for the mortgage offer you received. With legal advice. This is a none problem, it’s just the press making people who want to be outraged react.
> 
> I turned down a tracker myself as I didn’t understand them. I was also offered a 100% loan for a property when I was looking for less, I took less. One takes and decides what one finds suitable or else walks away.



Yes Bronte....however my problem was that i was refused the tracker that i specifically asked for and i was told I was not eligible for a tracker because i was looking to get a 100% mortgage....it turns out that getting a 100% mortgage was not a valid reason for denying me a tracker mortgage.


----------



## verywhys (12 Feb 2019)

Conan said:


> The fact that certain Banks offered 100% mortgages does not mean they offered such to 100% of customers. All mortgage offers are based on a range of factors, not least income and ability to repay. The OP sounds like another “snowflake”, just because Leo got a 100% mortgage so should he/she. So should we all. How dare Banks distinguish between one custom and another. All for one, one for all.


i take your point but look at it this way...i keep hearing that there are all these criteria and factors e.g. income and ability to repay but if the bank was willing to give me a 100% mortgage, they obviously thought i had the ability to repay the mortgage.....how does giving me the tracker mortgage impact on my ability to repay the loan? I was denied a 100% tracker mortgage when others were not, what is the real reason for this?


----------



## verywhys (12 Feb 2019)

Updated Table for 100% tracker mortgages previously been offered by banks:


PTSB offered 100% tracker mortgages in 2007
Ulster Bank offered 100% tracker mortgages in 2006
AIB offered 100% tracker mortgages in 2006
EBS offered 100% tracker mortgages in 2006
Bank of Ireland - did they?
KBC - did they?
Irish Nationwide - did they?
Danske Bank - offered 100% tracker mortgages, year?
Bank of Scotland Ireland - offered 100% tracker mortgages, year?
any other...?


----------



## Bronte (13 Feb 2019)

verywhys said:


> Yes Bronte....however my problem was that i was refused the tracker that i specifically asked for and i was told I was not eligible for a tracker because i was looking to get a 100% mortgage....it turns out that getting a 100% mortgage was not a valid reason for denying me a tracker mortgage.



If they wouldn't give you a tracker why didn't you go to another bank
If they wouldn't give you a tracker why did you accept their loan
Why did you want a tracker in 2006
Do you have it in writing that you a) asked for a tracker and b) that it was refused because of the 100% mortgage
Would you have been entitled to a tracker if your loan was 90%?
Is it only since reading about Leo that this has become an issue for you?


----------



## Bronte (13 Feb 2019)

verywhys said:


> Updated Table for 100% tracker mortgages previously been offered by banks:



How can we know that table is correct?
One very pertinent question is what was the criteria for getting a tracker
Don't forget many people did not pick a tracker even when they had the option (I was one of those, I must go back and look at my files actually)


----------



## verywhys (13 Feb 2019)

Bronte said:


> If they wouldn't give you a tracker why didn't you go to another bank
> If they wouldn't give you a tracker why did you accept their loan
> Why did you want a tracker in 2006
> Do you have it in writing that you a) asked for a tracker and b) that it was refused because of the 100% mortgage
> ...



I believed the mortgage specialist when they told me that it wasn't possible to get a tracker with a 100% mortgage, unfortunately i believed that person and thought it was the same everywhere. i wanted the tracker because i thought it would be better to have your rate track ECB rather that leave to the banks to decide to alter the rate whenever they want. 
Unfortunately i do not have it in writing that it was refused because of the 100% mortgage, that part was verbal.
My understanding was that if it was not 100% mortgage i would have been able to get a tracker mortgage.
When i found out that there were 100% tracker mortgage given out by banks, this is what made me ask the question.....why was i refused a 100% tracker mortgage when others were given the 100% tracker mortgage? Why was i treated differently to other customers?


----------



## verywhys (13 Feb 2019)

Bronte said:


> How can we know that table is correct?
> One very pertinent question is what was the criteria for getting a tracker
> Don't forget many people did not pick a tracker even when they had the option (I was one of those, I must go back and look at my files actually)


I am basing this table on information that is being submitted to this forum.


----------



## peteb (13 Feb 2019)

So you want to make a complaint about your mortgage broker from 13 years ago??


----------



## verywhys (13 Feb 2019)

I would like to find out if i was unfairly treated and if so what i can do about it.


----------



## verywhys (13 Feb 2019)

This was the First Time Buyers Package being offered by AIB in 2006

https://web.archive.org/web/2006092...c=AIBContent_C&cid=1141322045839&channel=P005 

I was a first time buyer.....should i have been given all the terms offered in this package?


----------



## Bronte (13 Feb 2019)

verywhys said:


> I believed the mortgage specialist when they told me that it wasn't possible to get a tracker with a 100% mortgage, unfortunately i believed that person and thought it was the same everywhere. i wanted the tracker because i thought it would be better to have your rate track ECB rather that leave to the banks to decide to alter the rate whenever they want.
> Unfortunately i do not have it in writing that it was refused because of the 100% mortgage, that part was verbal.
> My understanding was that if it was not 100% mortgage i would have been able to get a tracker mortgage.
> When i found out that there were 100% tracker mortgage given out by banks, this is what made me ask the question.....why was i refused a 100% tracker mortgage when others were given the 100% tracker mortgage? Why was i treated differently to other customers?


Who was the mortgage specialist? You mean a broker?
Why didn't you move bank after you first had a mortgage?
If you were worried about rate rises, having been refused a tracker, why didn't you fix.
You still didn't answer my questions about why you didn't try a different bank.


----------



## Bronte (13 Feb 2019)

verywhys said:


> I am basing this table on information that is being submitted to this forum.


LOL.  Good luck with that.


----------



## Conan (13 Feb 2019)

Verywhys
I really don’t understand your case. You seem to be suggesting that the Bank or Broker were obliged to offer you a specific mortgage. It is up to each lender to decide what mortgage offer they make to individual clients. The fact that client A got a particular mortgage does not mean that all other mortgage applications are treated the same. Lenders can, and should, treat all applications individually. 
So why now 13 years later (and because Leo said that he got a tracker mortgage) are you raising this issue?


----------



## Bronte (13 Feb 2019)

verywhys said:


> This was the First Time Buyers Package being offered by AIB in 2006
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/2006092...c=AIBContent_C&cid=1141322045839&channel=P005
> 
> I was a first time buyer.....should i have been given all the terms offered in this package?



You're linking to an ad. Seriously.  Those ad's aren't worth tuppence.  They are mostly a pack of lies because who you are, how much you have, your income, your profession will be what decides what mortgage offers you get.

As an example, BofI, whom I can't stand for many decades, have a serious of cuddly ads at Dublin airport, with a baby and soft toy.  I said to myself how many young people will be fooled by the cuddly bank images.


----------



## Bronte (13 Feb 2019)

Conan said:


> Verywhys
> I really don’t understand your case. You seem to be suggesting that the Bank or Broker were obliged to offer you a specific mortgage. It is up to each lender to decide what mortgage offer they make to individual clients. The fact that client A got a particular mortgage does not mean that all other mortgage applications are treated the same. Lenders can, and should, treat all applications individually.
> So why now 13 years later (and because Leo said that he got a tracker mortgage) are you raising this issue?



Plus it's well known that someone studying medicine or qualified is considered a gold star customer by banks before they leave college even and the banks will pull out all the stops to get them as customers.

The OP has been entirely reticent in his own personal circumstances in 2006.  I'd love to see his morgage application, mortgage offer etc.


----------



## verywhys (13 Feb 2019)

Bronte said:


> Plus it's well known that someone studying medicine or qualified is considered a gold star customer by banks before they leave college even and the banks will pull out all the stops to get them as customers.
> 
> The OP has been entirely reticent in his own personal circumstances in 2006.  I'd love to see his morgage application, mortgage offer etc.



This was not well known information for me....do you think this is the criteria that was used for offering 100% tracker mortgages? How did you come by this information? Have you worked for a bank?


----------



## verywhys (13 Feb 2019)

Bronte said:


> LOL.  Good luck with that.



Why LOL? Do you think everyone comes on here to tell lies or is it to be helpful to others?


----------



## Bronte (13 Feb 2019)

verywhys said:


> This was not well known information for me....do you think this is the criteria that was used for offering 100% tracker mortgages? How did you come by this information? Have you worked for a bank?



No I don't remember the criteria around 2006 for mortgages in great detail as I'd have to look back in my files.  But I do know it was pretty crazy around then.  The banks were dishing it out as fast as they could do the paperwork and then some. And the customers were madly trying to get 100% and even more than 100% mortgage with as much speed as they could muster with neary a care in the world about affordability or anything much else. Yourself excepted of course.

No I never worked for a bank. My mother did though !

The information is common knowledge, like this is not rocket science, and you've been told this information often enough on this thread. Do you think Joey the odd job man is going to get a 100% mortgage as easily as a doctor.


----------



## verywhys (13 Feb 2019)

Conan said:


> Verywhys
> I really don’t understand your case. You seem to be suggesting that the Bank or Broker were obliged to offer you a specific mortgage. It is up to each lender to decide what mortgage offer they make to individual clients. The fact that client A got a particular mortgage does not mean that all other mortgage applications are treated the same. Lenders can, and should, treat all applications individually.
> So why now 13 years later (and because Leo said that he got a tracker mortgage) are you raising this issue?



I went directly to AIB for my mortgage....i am simply asking the question as to why some customers were given the 100% tracker mortgage and I was not.....i just want to understand the process and how the banks decided that i was not eligible for a 100% tracker mortgage. 
Why 13 years later.....because if I was entitled to get the tracker mortgage then i am on a mortgage interest rate now that is a lot higher than what i could be on.


----------



## verywhys (13 Feb 2019)

Bronte said:


> No I don't remember the criteria around 2006 for mortgages in great detail as I'd have to look back in my files.  But I do know it was pretty crazy around then.  The banks were dishing it out as fast as they could do the paperwork and then some. And the customers were madly trying to get 100% and even more than 100% mortgage with as much speed as they could muster with neary a care in the world about affordability or anything much else. Yourself excepted of course.
> 
> No I never worked for a bank. My mother did though !
> 
> The information is common knowledge, like this is not rocket science, and you've been told this information often enough on this thread. Do you think Joey the odd job man is going to get a 100% mortgage as easily as a doctor.



Thanks for that. I am only trying to find out this information.
I didn't have a problem getting the 100% mortgage....i was given this because i could afford it.....what i was not given is the tracker mortgage that was being advertised as part of the first time buyers package and that i requested. 
I guess i feel a bit hard done by when i hear others that did get it.
I only wanted to find out what made them different.....i am not a doctor, maybe that is the reason?


----------



## verywhys (13 Feb 2019)

HarryPD said:


> My partner got a 100% tracker with AIB in 2005 as a FTB for a new-build apartment, drew down mortgage Sept 2006. So yes, AIB did give 100% trackers!!



Hi HarryPD, can you tell me if your partner was a doctor?


----------



## 24601 (13 Feb 2019)

verywhys said:


> I didn't have a problem getting the 100% mortgage....i was given this because i could afford it.....what i was not given is the tracker mortgage that was being advertised as part of the first time buyers package and that i requested.
> I guess i feel a bit hard done by when i hear others that did get it.
> I only wanted to find out what made them different.....i am not a doctor, maybe that is the reason?



You could have been given a 100% mortgage without being able to afford it given the time you took it out. You seem to think there was or is some sort of requirement to treat all loan applicants the same. Each lender has and will have had a myriad of loan underwriting requirements aligned (or not) with their credit risk appetite. I don't know what you do for a living but yes, not being a doctor, could partly explain why, all other things being equal (in theory at least), you didn't get offered a particular rate or mortgage type. You also seem to conflate the tracker issue with some sort of grievance at not getting a tracker, which seems odd. I don't know why you feel hard done by. I mean, if Bono got offered a 0.5% tracker mortgage on a €2m house in South Dublin would you feel aggrieved now?


----------



## verywhys (13 Feb 2019)

24601 said:


> You could have been given a 100% mortgage without being able to afford it given the time you took it out. You seem to think there was or is some sort of requirement to treat all loan applicants the same. Each lender has and will have had a myriad of loan underwriting requirements aligned (or not) with their credit risk appetite. I don't know what you do for a living but yes, not being a doctor, could partly explain why, all other things being equal (in theory at least), you didn't get offered a particular rate or mortgage type. You also seem to conflate the tracker issue with some sort of grievance at not getting a tracker, which seems odd. I don't know why you feel hard done by. I mean, if Bono got offered a 0.5% tracker mortgage on a €2m house in South Dublin would you feel aggrieved now?



Good point....i ain't Bono


----------



## verywhys (13 Feb 2019)

Maybe i should be asking the question......is there anyone out there who got a 100% tracker mortgage other than doctors or Bono?


----------



## Bronte (13 Feb 2019)

verywhys said:


> Maybe i should be asking the question......is there anyone out there who got a 100% tracker mortgage other than doctors or Bono?



Thousands of different people got trackers on varying amounts of borrowings.  I was offered one and turned it down.  I was also offered 100% and turned that down too.  There were so many offers on so many products everybody were being offered it's hard to remember exactly what was offered to who when.  I do recall later when I was in a dispute with Ulster that one mortgage change rate letter had about 10 different options. That's when I was done out of my home loan rate when they stared playing games with the '*names*' on mortgage as PDH very home loan versus investment trick.  There's a thread on that today.


----------



## HarryPD (13 Feb 2019)

verywhys said:


> Hi HarryPD, can you tell me if your partner was a doctor?



Well if it makes you feel any better....my partner is neither a doctor nor taoiseach nor rock star but at the time of the controversial 100% AIB tracker was and still is a lawyer.


----------



## so-crates (13 Feb 2019)

verywhys said:


> Why LOL? Do you think everyone comes on here to tell lies or is it to be helpful to others?


No, but a table compiled from the collective reminiscence of a bunch of anonymous strangers is not a particularly valuable piece of evidence.


----------



## verywhys (13 Feb 2019)

so-crates said:


> No, but a table compiled from the collective reminiscence of a bunch of anonymous strangers is not a particularly valuable piece of evidence.



Agreed....that's true...but it will paint a picture of what was on offer


----------



## so-crates (13 Feb 2019)

verywhys said:


> I believed the mortgage specialist when they told me that it wasn't possible to get a tracker with a 100% mortgage, unfortunately i believed that person and thought it was the same everywhere. i wanted the tracker because i thought it would be better to have your rate track ECB rather that leave to the banks to decide to alter the rate whenever they want.
> Unfortunately i do not have it in writing that it was refused because of the 100% mortgage, that part was verbal.
> My understanding was that if it was not 100% mortgage i would have been able to get a tracker mortgage.
> When i found out that there were 100% tracker mortgage given out by banks, this is what made me ask the question.....why was i refused a 100% tracker mortgage when others were given the 100% tracker mortgage? Why was i treated differently to other customers?



Every customer is treated individually, from another angle that can be an advantage. By the sounds of it, you said you wanted a tracker on 100% and the person (independent broker? tied agent of AIB? employee of AIB?) to whom you were speaking said in their opinion you would not be accepted on the basis of your application at that time. This wasn't a refusal from the bank itself, it was never processed by the bank at all. Whilst you may disagree with that person's assessment, you have given no better reason than "well he got it so why can't I?". Different brokers/agents/whatevs will differ in their assessments and conclusions, that is human, did you use the same broker as Leo?

You were looking for a 100% mortgage, which means it is highly probable that you were already stretched to the hilt and may have had little or no savings (since you would otherwise have been able to use that to lower the percentage). Intrinsically from the banks perspective that would mean they are taking a big punt on your ability to repay and with a tracker, they would not have the luxury of pushing up the interest rate when they wanted to since their hands would be tied by the agreement to stick to x above ECB. So then it would come down to a judgement call on the likelihood of you being a naughty person and defaulting on your repayments. That's where the idea of certain professions getting an "easier" time and getting what they asked for. Income and future income, future increases etc are pretty well mapped out for some professions, and their job security is higher - from the banks perspective they are a much juicier target. The broker/agent/whatever just thought you wouldn't look juicy enough to the bank and was probably motivated also by a concern that rejected applications raise questions for future ones. Wherever possible, they would have wanted to get it through first time.


----------



## verywhys (13 Feb 2019)

so-crates said:


> Every customer is treated individually, from another angle that can be an advantage. By the sounds of it, you said you wanted a tracker on 100% and the person (independent broker? tied agent of AIB? employee of AIB?) to whom you were speaking said in their opinion you would not be accepted on the basis of your application at that time. This wasn't a refusal from the bank itself, it was never processed by the bank at all. Whilst you may disagree with that person's assessment, you have given no better reason than "well he got it so why can't I?". Different brokers/agents/whatevs will differ in their assessments and conclusions, that is human, did you use the same broker as Leo?
> 
> You were looking for a 100% mortgage, which means it is highly probable that you were already stretched to the hilt and may have had little or no savings (since you would otherwise have been able to use that to lower the percentage). Intrinsically from the banks perspective that would mean they are taking a big punt on your ability to repay and with a tracker, they would not have the luxury of pushing up the interest rate when they wanted to since their hands would be tied by the agreement to stick to x above ECB. So then it would come down to a judgement call on the likelihood of you being a naughty person and defaulting on your repayments. That's where the idea of certain professions getting an "easier" time and getting what they asked for. Income and future income, future increases etc are pretty well mapped out for some professions, and their job security is higher - from the banks perspective they are a much juicier target. The broker/agent/whatever just thought you wouldn't look juicy enough to the bank and was probably motivated also by a concern that rejected applications raise questions for future ones. Wherever possible, they would have wanted to get it through first time.



Thanks for this information....i was dealing with an employee of AIB, the mortgage adviser/specialist within the branch. I asked for 100% tracker mortgage, they attempted to get the mortgage sanctioned but later informed me that it could not be sanctioned because it was a 100% mortgage.

I was looking for  100% mortgage like all those other people who got the 100% tracker mortgage so there is a high probability that they too "were stretched to the hilt and may have had little or no savings" so were the bank not taking a big punt on their ability to repay?

I guess you are saying what others have been saying on this forum.....your profession and not your ability to repay is what was the deciding factor on whether you could get the 100% tracker mortgage or not....


----------



## so-crates (13 Feb 2019)

verywhys said:


> I guess you are saying what others have been saying on this forum.....your profession and not your ability to repay is what was the deciding factor on whether you could get the 100% tracker mortgage or not....


Your profession at the time would have been a factor in their estimation of your ability to repay.


----------



## verywhys (13 Feb 2019)

so-crates said:


> Your profession at the time would have been a factor in their estimation of your ability to repay.



I think i know what you are saying......if you were a doctor, lawyer etc. you are a better customer to have than someone who is not.......they could take or leave someone like me but they wanted to have the better paid professions on their books....even though they are still willing to give me the 100% mortgage they see me as more of a risk......but then why advertise discounted tracker rates for first time buyers, if they only intend to give these rates to certain professions.....is this not false advertising or some sort of discrimination?


----------



## verywhys (13 Feb 2019)

Where do the banks draw the line on this? What are the professions that get the special treatment? Is there a list?


----------



## Conan (13 Feb 2019)

Really. This is just getting out of hand. 
He got one so why can I? Is there a list of Trackers? What professions get “special treatment “? 
No Bank is obliged to give you a mortgage. No Bank is obliged to offer the same terms to all applicants. You are not forced to accept an offer you don’t like.
Banks can determine the offer they make on a case by case basis. They can offer different terms to Doctors, Lawyers, Civil Servants, Teachers, Refuse Collectors etc etc. 
I struggle to see why you seem to have a problem understanding this simple concept.


----------



## Cervelo (13 Feb 2019)

Build a bridge ….


----------



## verywhys (14 Feb 2019)

okay.....case by case basis.....i get it.....i'm over it (bridge)

13 years ago i was a naive first time buyer who was attracted to a first time buyers package advertised by AIB that included a tracker option.....but because the bank deals in a case by case basis i could not avail of this advertised offer. I only wish the advertisement had been clear as to what was actually on offer. I think it was very misleading and i only wish i had the good sense at the time to go elsewhere. 

Thank you to all for your contributions to this thread. It has been educational and informative and very much appreciated!!


----------



## so-crates (14 Feb 2019)

verywhys said:


> I think i know what you are saying......if you were a doctor, lawyer etc. you are a better customer to have than someone who is not.......they could take or leave someone like me but they wanted to have the better paid professions on their books....even though they are still willing to give me the 100% mortgage they see me as more of a risk......but then why advertise discounted tracker rates for first time buyers, if they only intend to give these rates to certain professions.....is this not false advertising or some sort of discrimination?



It is not "discrimination" (in the sense that they wronged you). They are very unlikely to have only set out to "give these rates to certain professions" what everyone is saying is that on balance, the bank would include your profession in its assessment of you as a risk to them, some professions are viewed as a safer bet. Of course it is speculation to say that was the deciding factor, it may have been something else about your application that meant they rejected it. 

When it comes to false advertising, it was available as advertised and you can be very sure that there was a catch all rider along the lines of "terms and conditions apply". The old maxim, Caveat Emptor - Buyer Beware, still applies. They may not be able to sell to you under false pretences but they are not obliged to sell to you and they are entitled to maximise their position same as you are entitled to maximise yours. As you said yourself, you were inexperienced, but that doesn't mean that they were criminal.


----------

